# Find distance-24 (QTM) or greater position?



## rokicki (Oct 31, 2012)

I will give $50 to the first distance-24 or greater QTM position that anyone finds, that is not in the set of 13,099 positions I'm already aware of.

To let you test what positions I'm aware of, I've put a Perl script at

http://tomas.rokicki.com/qtmdb.pl.txt

that you can run with a candidate sequence to see if I know of it already. (The .txt extension is so your browser doesn't try to execute it as a Perl script directly.) For instance,

[email protected]:~$ perl qtmdb.pl U+U+F+U+U+R-L+F+F+U+F-B-R+L+U+U+R+U+D-R+L-D+R-L-D+D+
Seq [U+U+F+U+U+R-L+F+F+U+F-B-R+L+U+U+R+U+D-R+L-D+R-L-D+D+] is a known 24+ QTM move position.
[email protected]:~$ perl qtmdb.pl U+F+R+D+B+L+U+F+R+D+B+L+U+F+R+D+B+L+U+F+R+D+B+L+
Seq [U+F+R+D+B+L+U+F+R+D+B+L+U+F+R+D+B+L+U+F+R+D+B+L+] is not a known 24+ QTM move position.


This script will not test that the position is really at distance 24 or greater; that is up to you to test.

To claim the prize, send the position to me by email at [email protected]; I will test them in the order they are received.

If you attempt to claim the prize with a position that is not at distance 24 or greater, or with a position already known by that Perl script, I reserve the right to ignore any further emails from you (so I will not, for instance, test 1000 positions from one person just because they hope one of them might be distance-24 or greater).

I am almost 100% confident that I know only a very small percentage of distance-24 or greater positions, so there are plenty to find.

I encourage discussion of approaches to finding any such positions.


----------

